
College Kids; Be Wary of New Apps – They’re Probably Leaking Your Data - CaliAlec
https://medium.com/@calialec/college-kids-be-wary-of-new-apps-they-re-probably-leaking-your-data-ee5a276ed11a
======
ianstallings
Nice catch. It's insane that you could even see the traffic in the first
place. Step one of any app that makes remote calls: secure the communications
channel.

------
sportanova
one of the execs at the exposed companies pulled an oracle and blamed the
messenger
[https://medium.com/@lukas.roundhere/alex-4d641fed29f](https://medium.com/@lukas.roundhere/alex-4d641fed29f)

